# Colle della Maddalena in April/May



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi.
We've started planning our big trip and were wondering if anyone has any experience of crossing into Italy over the Colle della Maddalena (Col de Larche in French) at the end of April, early May. Is it usually clear of snow at this time of year or not? We thought the wealth of experience out there might help as a google search hasn't picked up anything. Many thanks for any help.
Carol


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Colle della Maddalena / Col de Larche*

Found this on a Radio site, posted 23rd December.

Le col de Larche n'est pas prêt de rouvrir Les gendarmes espéraient pouvoir ouvrir la route sur certains créneaux horaires dès aujourd'hui. Mais l'accumulation de neige côté italien empêche tout passage, jusqu'à trois mètres de neige. L'axe reste donc fermé au moins jusque début janvier côté italien. La route s'arrête donc au village de Larche.

. . .basically saying the Col is closed until early Jan. Which suggests it should definitely be open by April/May.

Also found this link, to the local MP's website

http://www.jean-louis-bianco.com/?tag=neige

If you watch that you might find when it is open, best to look on Google.fr or Google.it. 
Helen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Colle della Maddalena*

 Buon giorno carol,
it would have to be really an unusual circumstance for Colle della Maddalena to be closed any time after March.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

A wonderful route into Italy - we have only used it at the end of summer, so cannot comment on snow. Just a thought if you are using it both in and out, and have not used the route before. We found it plain sailing going into Italy (follow signs for Cuneo from Barcelonette) but coming back, the route was not so clearly signposted and we got lost at a couple of points. Pay attention to your directions around Cuneo and its outskirts so you can remember the route back.

Philip


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Colle della Maddalena / Col de Larche*

Many thanks Eddied for putting us right there!

We also found you needed careful map-reading from Asti onwards. The GPS didn't know the road we were on ( the SS 231, then SS 20 then SS21) , but it is a lovely route, so much quieter than going via Briancon or the Frejus tunnel. Signposted eventually for Colle della Maddalena.

I have said this before but there is an excellent campervan shop called Grosso Vacanze with small Aire attached, on the SS20 at Genola, about 25 kms N. of Cuneo. We found useful things like window catches and buttons for the insulating screens in the store, and the Aire has free electricity etc. 
N 44.59772 E 7.66062

Helen


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to you all for fantastic information, as always.
It looks like we'll be fine going that way and its always handy to know about a campervan shop - you never know what might break!
Carol


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone.
Just thought we'd update the post. We made it into Italy, but the Colle was closed last Sunday when we were hoping to cross it - the weather likes to play tricks on us now and again! Good wishes Canda


----------

